# S Line wheel well modlings



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello All, new to the site. Have been searching for the S Line wheel well moldings for my Q7 Premium (non S Line). Saw an S Line at the auto show and they appear to be attatched via 2 way tape (no screws). Asked the Audi rep at the show and he said to check this website. They have the big molding as accessories in the Audi catalog but they arent what I am looking for. I purchased some aftermarket wheels and wider tires and am trying to get a little extra coverage over the wheel wells. Any info if available/where to buy would be appreciated. Local Audi dealer parts didnt think they were available.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: S Line wheel well modlings (GRNMACHINE)*

I can't help you to locate them, but I can help you to describe them better. The are the wheel well moldings (or fender well trim) for cars with 21" wheels from the factory. This is needed because the 20" wheels have 275-series tires, while the 21" wheels have 295's. 
They are only available from the factory on cars with PQF (21" S line wheel option). I have to believe they are shown in ETKA.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: S Line wheel well modlings (VDUBfanatic)*

Yes, 21" wheel S-lines only. You should be able to get them at any local parts counter. If not, try http://www.oempl.us as well.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: S Line wheel well modlings ([email protected])*

Thank you VDUB & George. oempl website lists them but they are near $1000. That is really really expensive for plastic with 2 way tape. I am putting on 20x9.5 wheels with 275/45/20 on front with 295/45/20 Yokohama Parada Spec X tires on the rear. The wheels are slightly wider and stick out a little more and the rear tires are alot wider which is why I want the added protection and look of the S-Line moldings. Really need to find something more affordable but at least I know where to get them now. Found an Audi Discount Parts website and they list them as individual pieces at roughly $136 each ( I believe it was either 10 or 12 total pieces). So far really love this vehicle. Glad to find a Q7 forum website with info on it. Edmunds is pretty sparse. 
Rick


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: S Line wheel well modlings (GRNMACHINE)*

Is this what you're looking for?

















_Quote, originally posted by *GRNMACHINE* »_I am putting on 20x9.5 wheels with 275/45/20 on front with 295/45/20 Yokohama Parada Spec X tires on the rear. 


Is it ok to stagger the tire widths on a quattro? I've always heard that you want to avoid this. I'm not for certain, just wanted to point this out.
Good luck and welcome to the forum


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

BigE,
Yes that is exactly what I have been looking for. Also have some prices thru parts, individual the pieces are over $180 and there over 10. Also told they come primed, not painted.... Even though I dont like the accessory fender flares thru Audi they would be alot more economical. 
Re: staggering tire widths, you are probably right. I have no info on it, 1st quattro I have ever owned. I plan on putting them on in a month, will see how it performs. It isnt just the width though, the 295's are taller as well which I think could be even worse if the quattro system is that sensitive.
Anyone else out there have any thoughts on this? Discount Tire Direct shows 295/45/20's as fitting but I dont think they would clear on the front which is another reason I went with staggered look. The aftermarket wheels are also 20x9.5 (stocks are 20x9). Not sure about offset of originals though.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: S Line wheel well modlings (BigE R32)*

BigE,
I installed the wheels/tires today. The wheels are all 20x9.5. As I mentioned, the front tires are 275/45/20 (stock size), rears 295/45/20 all Yokohama Parada Spec X (V-rated). I was only able to drive about 5 miles, the steering/handling was much improved. The brakes dont seem to be as sensitive though-could be my imagination but the tires/wheels are heavier. The TPMS lite is obviously on as I did not install sensors on the new wheels. I will update more after I am able to drive some real miles for a real report. Certainly hope I dont have quattro problems! Discount Tire Direct claims a 295/45/20 will fit the front, but with these slightly wider rims I dont think they would clear when turning. Not sure what PSI to run, put 44 in the front, 48 in the back. I think I am going to need to let out a few lbs in the front,.


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: S Line wheel well modlings (GRNMACHINE)*

Any pictures yet? How are the new tires?


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: S Line wheel well modlings (BigE R32)*

Not sure how to post a picture. Dont have any good pics yet but have a few that I took while installing the wheels. Will try to upload them tonite. Tires so far are great but 5 miles is a little premature to really get a good feel.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: S Line wheel well modlings (GRNMACHINE)*

For what it's worth:
The Audi Q7 V12 TDI comes standard w/ 295/40/20 on 20x10 wheels.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: S Line wheel well modlings (VDUBfanatic)*

VDUB,
I wasnt aware of that, the width appears to be the same as 295/45/20 but the height is shorter. It is the shorter height and the correct backspacing/offset that allow them to fit no problem on V12. The wheels I have are not the same offset/they stick out a little farther than stock. I have been doing alot of reading lately, and it sounds like going with wider wheels in the back will be ok for the quattro (a debated topic) but the height of the tires should be under a 2% difference. 275/45/20 vs 295/45/20 is a 2.4% difference. Some say this is too much for the quattro and others say it is no big deal. 
Plan on driving the Q more this weekend, 5 miles isnt enough to say exactly how it drives but it really hugged the road. 
There are some crappy pics in this link. Will be uploading more as soon as I can.
http://grnmachine.shutterfly.com/


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

A little more to the story. Will be swapping the front tires to 295/45/20 in the next few weeks. Sounds like the height difference of almost an inch could be a problem. Really dont want to take any chances here. From everything I could gather the difference in widths isnt a problem assuming the overall diamater of the tires are the same.... This is all new to me but a manager at a local Discount Tire has been extrememly helpful. Will keep you guys informed.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

I now have 295/45/20 Yokohama Parada Spec X all the way around. They are pretty wide for the front but do clear. I really like the look and will still consider the S line moldings if I am able to find a deal on them. This car handles amazing.


----------

